# What makes Linux better/differnt than OS X?



## iPenguin (Jul 29, 2001)

Why does the PC community think that Linux is so great?? If it's because of Unix than they might as well bow down to OS X as well. Is the reason that they love Linux so much because it's open source?? Half of them probably can't anything with that source code, so if they like because of that alone their stupid. 

When I told one PC using "friend" that OS X uses unix which makes it really good, as good as Linux, he said something like but it's not Linux it's fake. 

What makes Linux so great?!

(Also on The Screen Savers on TechTv why do they call their Linux Alternatips, "Linux Alterntips"? Wouldn't it be better to call them "Unix" Alternatip's? The tips are always talking about Unix code, which will work in OS X just as well as Linux...)


----------



## rharder (Jul 30, 2001)

Some people like Linux because it's like Unix. Some like it because it's relatively lean and efficient. Others like it because it's not Microsoft, and their world's too small to see other architectures. Still others like it because they don't have to pay for it.

As for The Screen Savers, if they gave "Unix" tips they'd have people (probably show executives!) saying, "People don't run Unix. Why are you talking about that?" Maybe they'll get smart about it, but probably not.

-Rob


----------



## posthumous (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by iPenguin _
> *Why does the PC community think that Linux is so great?? *


I assure you, more people in the PC community think of windoze before they they think of linux.  FYI, Linux can run on Mac's so it's not just a PC thing.  In fact, it will run on sparc, Intel, Alpha, and PPC and maybe a few more I can't remember.  Linux is great because you control the OS completely.  You can run Linux off of a floppy as a recovery disk or as a firewall/router.  Yes, a router on a floppy and yes I've done it.  Linux can scale up as well and run on IBM mainframes.  Linux is one hell of an OS.





> *If it's because of Unix than they might as well bow down to OS X as well.*


I can agree with you there.  OSX is a very nice OS.  It carries with it, the unrealized potential of NeXTStep - the ancestor of OSX.  OSX, is in it's own right a unix variant.  I use Linux and FreeBSD currently and sometimes windoze.  I've been flip flopping between Linux and FreeBSD for my desktop OS, but OSX is the Unix desktop I've never had and always dreamed of.  Sure it's rough around the edges now, but in a few months time, it will make every other desktop OS look archaic.  In my opinion, it already does.





> *Is the reason that they love Linux so much because it's open source?? Half of them probably can't anything with that source code, so if they like because of that alone their stupid.*


Keep in mind, Linux grew from the hackers and programmers who used it and improved upon it.  The Linux community has grown much since then and now people who are not very computer savvy run distro's like Linux Mandrake.  So no, many users won't even look at the source, but, it's a great learning environment for people who want to learn about computer operating systems and more.  While liking it for the sole reason that it's open source may seem ridiculous, its an open system so if you need to change something feel free.  Plus, you have the added benefit of knowing that spyware won't end up on your system.  Finally, if the ideology of free software (as in libre and gratis) appeal to you, or if you're a programmer, then you'll care if it's open source.





> *When I told one PC using "friend" that OS X uses unix which makes it really good, as good as Linux, he said something like but it's not Linux it's fake.*


Well, your friend is obviously a bit of a zealot.  I would say he's full of crap.  I love Linux, but the reason I do is because Linux is a unix-like system.  Linux is not Unix... it is a clone of Unix... and there really is no such thing as a pure Unix anymore.  Even the BSD derived OSX is unix-like.  Keep in mind, since BSD is a decendent of the original Unix, it is more "real" of a unix because it once shared code with the original AT&T Unix.(who cares anyway?)  FYI, AT&T is where the original Unix came from.  Keep in mind, what I just said about Linux vs. *BSD would start a flame war in any Unix chat room, but it's a fact.  Oh the history of Unix is very very hairy.  I do not wish to write a novel so I'll not go there.  Also, you can tell your friend that because of OSX, BSD will have the largest installed desktop userbase and that it will probably surpass Linux as a unix desktop variant.


> *(Also on The Screen Savers on TechTv why do they call their Linux Alternatips, "Linux Alterntips"? Wouldn't it be better to call them "Unix" Alternatip's? The tips are always talking about Unix code, which will work in OS X just as well as Linux...) *


Good point, but again, Linux is what most desktop users of a unix-like OS will be running.  Granted, some of us also use FreeBSD, but it's way ubergeeky for most.  Some of the "alternatips" may work in both environments and some may not.  There is no "free" command in BSD for example.  Also, many BSD users use csh or tcsh as their shell while most Linux users use bash.  There are differences, but if you can adapt to one environment, learning the other is not too difficult.  I guess they assume most Mac users are not going to touch the terminal app or even take into consideration the underlying unix architecture.  Also FYI, I don't own a Mac currently, but now that I've experienced the magic and the power of X, I plan on buying a G4 tower.  OSX will be the best desktop OS bar none.  Many Unix types, myself included, are very excited about OSX.  How could we not be?


----------

